# scraper edge



## BTM Lawn (Dec 27, 2008)

I was wondering how much everyone is paying for scraper blades?


----------



## Travel'n Trees (Jan 17, 2006)

make your own at metal by the foot place 2 of them 1/4 steel 6 inches wide $17 for both and last a lot longer


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I have to go get a new scraper bar for mine. I am gonna go buy a 1/4 x 54 x 6 piece of steel and drill some holes in it and use that.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;738643 said:


> I have to go get a new scraper bar for mine. I am gonna go buy a 1/4 x 54 x 6 piece of steel and drill some holes in it and use that.


+1 thats what i did for my plow. costed me $10


----------



## JTLossos (Jan 30, 2009)

My local dealer is asking 23 dollars for 48* factory wear bar.....I did like everyone else who has replied. Went and bought 3/8 x 48 x 4 piee of steel at local metal shop and fabricated my own edge in about twenty minutes with simple hand tools. Only thing I'll do different next time is go to the 6* height for longer wear by virtue of being able to flip the bar when first side wears down.

Cost me 15 dollars if I recall correctly.


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

Local Fisher dealer gets $120.00 with bolts for an eight footer.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

go to a metal shop and get it for probably $30 for a 8ft. my dads friend owns a steel shop. I will be able to get a 1/4 x 54 x 6 for probably $5 lol


----------



## Greenstar lawn (Jan 18, 2009)

I use plastic wear bars on my 48 inch cycle country I feel it scrapes better the steel I paid around $25 for each


----------

